# Do you remember the 77-78 winter ?



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

I was 18 and it was just like now,MILD and then HOLY HELL broke lose.We had snow on the ground until May 5th.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*77 to 78*

I remember it well. 3 had a lil over 3 ft in a weeks time ! Those were the good times. in Troy NY

Ray Grimes


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a good book on it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

At age 3 in 1978, I recall a HUGE storm that shut down my home city of Nashua for quite some time. I just remember having trouble walking through snow that was about as deep as I was tall.

Those were the days, so my parents & grandparents always said. I remember so much more snow in the late 70's/early 80's, with so much less later on. My second year plowing, though, I had 16 plowable events (1994 I am pretty sure). I remembered 4 in December, 4 Jan, 4 Feb, 4 March. Wish I had the business then that I do now!!

Snow for NH Monday... cross your fingers for us!


~Kevin


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Worked my way though it, t'was a rough winter.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I was seven I think, and I remember the plow guy had a pile next to my garage about 10x10x15. I had that sucker excavated in no time. 2 levels, multiple port holes, entrance and secret escape hatch and enough snow balls to last the next civil war


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats funny you bring that up. My local News weather guy was just talking about that. Same exact weather pattern, to the tee. If we get snow on wed or thurs it will be right on track. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's one from the Blizzard of 77 in Buffalo.That's my dad who works for the town.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I rememeber it well...*

I was 13 during that time...We had drifts over the stockade fencing you could walk right into the neighbors yard over a 6' fence....My mother an RN went to work by army truck(National Guard)picked up the nurses etc...I got a certificate of commendation from the Boston Globe for getting my paper route finished during the start of the storm...lol Had a body wash up on the beach in town....from a pilot boat that went down trying to save a grounded tanker off of town coast....Snowmobiles where driving around town like cars used to....The town used a snow blower from Logan airport to open roads....They still have it....I bought my first snowmobile the next winter....Got some snow that year.....
I missed that one plowing but plowed two blizzards after that one....


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

grandview;351435 said:


> Here's one from the Blizzard of 77 in Buffalo.That's my dad who works for the town.


 That picture sure brings back memories! I had just moved home to Massachusetts in Decemer of 1977 after living in New Orleans for 6 years and not seeing snow. Then the blizzard of 78 hit us!!! What a welcome home! Route 128 was one huge parking lot with cars covered with snow that where just helpless. There were even folks they found dead because they didn't seek safety and either froze to death or where consumed from carbine
monoxide by leaving there cars running to keep warm. That was a storm that who ever whitnessed will never forget!

Mak,


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

hmmm, I do not remember that storm because i wasnt around until '79. I do hope to get some snow, need to pay off some bills, haha


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Grn Mtn;351421 said:


> I was seven I think, and I remember the plow guy had a pile next to my garage about 10x10x15. I had that sucker excavated in no time. 2 levels, multiple port holes, entrance and secret escape hatch and enough snow balls to last the next civil war


the ole snow fort that was the happy days:crying: depression has set in,snow ,snow,snow,snow,snow,snow....:crying:


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

Grn Mtn;351421 said:


> I was seven I think, and I remember the plow guy had a pile next to my garage about 10x10x15. I had that sucker excavated in no time. 2 levels, multiple port holes, entrance and secret escape hatch and enough snow balls to last the next civil war


thats cool u bring that up.. those were the days... i think if we get any snow this year i might make some big piles at the shop and build a fort.. then maybe get a couple 30 packs and have a snow ball fight with the guys... we have made some pretty good piles at comm places and the kids always make forts it just sucks when the next storm comes and u end up caving them in.. man i never thought to look to see if anyone was in them.. iwould have heard something by now!! man what thought..


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*77-78...*

A few years before I bought my first plow truck- was home from college on winter break- installed telephone central office switching equipment then ( road trash, lol !!!) we got snowed in at the Ramada Inn @ Wooster, Ohio , ( right across the street from the United Telephone Central office ... How convienient!!!) Worked , drank, worked, ate steak and eggs, worked, drank ... for 3 days !!! company footed the bill for the whole crew !!!! at least, thats all I can remember- the late 70's were kinda fuzzy for me.... lol !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

cincy snowdog;351526 said:


> the ole snow fort that was the happy days:crying: depression has set in,snow ,snow,snow,snow,snow,snow....:crying:


Too funny. I have never touched the stuff, to affraid too. From what I hear it sounds interesting some times, to bad I like my job to much.. lol. I miss snow forts I'm with Cag on building one and being a kid again.


----------



## Aaron36 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Cincy Snowdog, what side of town are you on? I didn't know if you remembered the snow we had in 2000 and 2001 when the cars around the Price Hill area began to just "slide" down the street due to the ice and snow. The old Incline District around Mt. Hope and Elberon Ave were shut down due to cars sliding into each other.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I was 6yo and I don't remember a bit of it!


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I was 5. 
I remember my dad opening the garage door and an avalanche pouring into the garage. Then I remember him saying some words I wasn't allowed to repeat...

The snow outside was over my head. I dug a tunnel for about 2 feet then mom wouldn't let me go any farther. 

There was a guy in a Jeep that tried to make it down the street before it got plowed. He got stuck and the Jeep stayed there for a week or so until the snow melted a little and they could get something with a winch in there.

Good memories...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, that was a blast. We were sledding off the roof of the house and the garage. My dad got stuck in our driveway trying to get out to plow. Had to have one of the loaders he was using dig out our drive so he could get out with him. 

Snowmobiles all over, one lane roads, school closed for most of a week. Love to see another storm like that again.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

I was 8 yrs old and my family were supposed to move to fla. the morning it hit. We lived outside Toledo, Oh and the moving company came and loaded all our furniture and stuff. We got rid of our food except what we were gonna take on the trip. The forcast was for freezing rain and light snow. We woke up in the morning with 50 mph winds, snow, no power. Our neighbors brought us food and other things. I Remember standing on drifts taller than our ranch style house and the national guard running a monsterous snowblower down our road like 4 days later. That was awsome !! If that would happen here I would be rolling in the $$$$$$$.


----------

